# 180 summary and question



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

180 summary and a question

I reviewed the 180 and have reprinted the parts that I want for discussion below


> 12. Act as if you are moving on with your life.
> 13. Be cheerful, strong, outgoing and attractive.
> 14. Don't sit around waiting on your spouse - get busy, do things, go to church, go out with friends, etc.
> 17. You need to make your partner think that you have had an awakening and, as far as you are concerned, you are going to move on with your life, with or without your spouse.
> ...


I think that the parts above are so very important for those that are in an infidelity crisis.

It seems that some of the posters on this forum read this and do nothing of the above for months!

I know it is very crushing emotionally but what other choices do they have other than to: 

GET a Plan, and DELIGENTLY pursue that plan with ACTIONS
Or
Allow the emotions to dictate and gain very little or nothing?


The cheater that is in the fog usually will not listen to anything you say or if they listen they do not get out of the fog or change. 

*Why does the BS spend so much time trying work on the cheater?*

*For those of you that followed the 180 above what did you do and when did you do it?*


----------

